# What is biblical "love"



## ReformedWretch (Jul 18, 2004)

I need a good study on this because every Christian I am around, know, and fellowship with in any way uses this phrase all the time. Any time I want to discuss meeting God's standards, DOING the word instead of just hearing it, etc I get told ";;Love fulfills the law";; or something along those lines.

Where can I find a good study on the definition of love? The kind of love the Word speaks of.

Thanks all!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 18, 2004)

So far I have this. What do you think?

We're told to love God and God is THE WORD (John 1:1). The word IS His Commandments.
Which ";;definition of love";; is shown in scripture: Loving God is obeying His word.
2John 1:6 ";;And this is love, that we walk after his commandments. This is the commandment, That, as ye have heard from the beginning, ye should walk in it.";;

1John 5:2 ";;By this we know that we love the children of THE LORD, when we love THE LORD, and keep his commandments.";;
We know that Christ kept all of God's commandments as we're told to also take up our crosses and follow those same commandments:

John 15:10 ";;If ye keep my commandments, ye shall abide in my love; even as I have kept my Father's commandments, and abide in his love.";;
1John 5:3 ";;For this is the love of THE LORD, that we keep his commandments: and his commandments are not grievous.";;

(showing once again what the definition of love is)
John 14:15 ";;If ye love me, keep my commandments.";;
John 14:21 ";;He that hath my commandments, and keepeth them, he it is that loveth me: and he that loveth me shall be loved of my Father, and I will love him, and will manifest myself to him.";;

We see the bible's definition of loving our neighbor, as commanded by God is to Rebuke him,

Lev 19:17-18 "Thou shalt not hate thy brother in thine heart: thou shalt in any wise rebuke thy neighbour, and not suffer sin upon him. Lev 19:18 Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I am the LORD." Forgive them quickly as "you've gained your brother", as not to bear a grudge.

Eze 33:9 Nevertheless, if thou warn the wicked of his way to turn from it; if he do not turn from his way, he shall die in his iniquity; but thou hast delivered thy soul. 

Act 20:31 "Therefore watch, and remember, that by the space of three years I ceased not to warn every one night and day with tears."

Tts 1:13 This witness is true. Wherefore rebuke them sharply, that they may be sound in the faith; 

1Ti 1:20 Of whom is Hymenaeus and Alexander; whom I have delivered unto Satan, that they may learn not to blaspheme. 

and, 2Ti 4:2 Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine. 

and, Deu 13:11 And all Israel shall hear, and fear, and shall do no more any such wickedness as this is among you. 
and, Deu 17:13 And all the people shall hear, and fear, and do no more presumptuously. 

but, 1Ti 5:1 Rebuke not an elder, but intreat him as a father; and the younger men as brethren; 
and, 1Ti 5:19-20 Against an elder receive not an accusation, but before two or three witnesses. Them that sin rebuke before all, that others also may fear.

Isa 58:1-2 "Cry aloud, spare not, lift up thy voice like a trumpet, and shew my people their transgression, and the house of Jacob their sins. Yet they seek me daily, and delight to know my ways, as a nation that did righteousness, and forsook not the ordinance of their God: they ask of me the ordinances of justice; they take delight in approaching to God."

So we see clearly the true definition of loving your neighbor is rebuking him sharply, but remembering not to be quick to judge and to forgive those that have a true ";;willing";; heart to do all that God commands. If their heart is closed to God, then God help him.

Jhn 3:20-21 "For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved. But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God." 

2Ch 19:10 "And what cause soever shall come to you of your brethren that dwell in their cities, between blood and blood, between law and commandment, statutes and judgments, ye shall even warn them that they trespass not against the LORD, and so wrath come upon you, and upon your brethren: this do, and ye shall not trespass."


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 18, 2004)

Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## street preacher (Jan 15, 2005)

Love is active obedience to our Lord which spills over in how we relate to others.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 15, 2005)

Love must be based upon God's example of love to us. He set His love upon us, not because of anything in us, but because of His own good pleasure. Though we do not have the same capacity as God as finite beings, our love must model His. We must love, not because of some emotional passion or reaction to something desirable, but because we choose to love. Love ultimately is a decision, after which the heart follows, for the regenerate anyway. Christian's must love the "unlovable" in the world's eyes. We must love our friends and family, even though they often are not loving in return, or very appealing to love. We must choose to love, even if we don't desire to do it at the time, especially toward out enemies. :two cents:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 15, 2005)

Don't forget John 15.13: Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends. 

- or - 

1 Corinthians 13:

Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass, or a tinkling cymbal. 

And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries, and all knowledge; and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing. 

And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing. 

Charity suffereth long, and is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up, 

Doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil; 

Rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth; 

Beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things. 

Charity never faileth: but whether there be prophecies, they shall fail; whether there be tongues, they shall cease; whether there be knowledge, it shall vanish away. 

For we know in part, and we prophesy in part. 

But when that which is perfect is come, then that which is in part shall be done away. 

When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things. 

For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known. 

And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 17, 2005)

Love is a multi-faceted thing consisting of the following:

+ self-sacrifice (jn 15:13, 1jn 3:16)
+ esteeming others higher than one-self (phl 2:3, Rom 12:10)
+ it is done with the heart, soul, and mind (Mat 22:37)
+ the degree of love is relative to how much you realize you have been forgiven (Lk 7:42)
+ biblical love keeps the commandments of Christ (Jn 14:15, Rom 13:10, 1 Jn 2:5, 2 Jn 1:6)
+ it will lead you to "feed" the people of God (Jn 21:15-17, 1 Jn 3:17)
+ it is a work of God (Rom 5:5, Gal 5:22, 1 Jn 3:1, 1 Jn 4:7)
+ it is not concealed or feigned (Rom 12:9)
+ it can be proven (2 Cor 8:8, 2 Cor 8:24, 1 Jn 3:18)
+ it is the means by which our faith works, and by which we serve one another (Gal 5:6, Gal 5:14)
+ it leads us to speak the truth (Eph 4:15)
+ it gives knowledge and discernment (Phl 1:9)
+ it binds us together (Col 2:2)
+ it is part of our spiritual armor (1 Th 5:8)
+ it gives others joy and consolation (Phm 1:7)
+ it is in direct opposition to loving the world (1 Jn 2:15)
+ it brings boldness, casts out fear (1 Jn 4:17, 1 jn 4:18)
+ it rebukes and chastens (Rev 3:19)


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 18, 2005)

Just blast 'em with the Song of Solomon! I've been studying that book for over 2 years now...absolutely incredible.


----------

